# good window insulation/reflecters



## Swimsushi (Jul 28, 2020)

hey yall! so i've been playing around with the idea of either reflectix, those window windshield sun shade visor foldy thingies, or cutting up some cardboard and putting white and black fabric on each side. 
I want to hear what yalls experience is with each of them. I'm looking to live in mostly warmer areas but maybe looking for some good insulating to keep cold out too. I'm probably going to stay close to urban areas if that affects anything. I dont have a big budget so if yall have any low cost alternatives too, ill take it. Thank you!


----------



## travelingheathen (Jul 28, 2020)

Save yourself the hassles and just go with the reflectix. Remember to cut it a bit larger than you would think... that shit shrinks after sum thyme. 

When you can swing it, put it on the outside of the windows. Makes a bigger difference when that sun is beating down.

Not much good for insulation against the cold.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 29, 2020)

For my first and only conversion Ford E-150 - I used 1/4 foam for a garage - painted it black on both sides and no light came in. or out at night. However they were a pain to remove. If I do mine again....Im buying the darkest window tint then adding reflectix panel on the inside. BTW its legal to tint your front window up to 50%'....fully


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 29, 2020)

dprogram said:


> BTW its legal to tint your front window up to 50%'....fully



Isn't that usually a state by state thing?


----------



## Swimsushi (Jul 29, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Isn't that usually a state by state thing?


what i got from that website is that a lot of states are nosy as hell and some dont even want to see your face. I think I'm going to stick with any tint the car I buy comes comes with and cover them when I need them to be. I'd hate to be going through some state like alabama or something and get ticketed.


----------



## travelingheathen (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey, that's good advise from Lupo. If you are going to be on the move leave the front section of your windows blank as far as tinting goes. All states are different with their laws.

Serious shit; just use the reflextic inside or out, depending on your comfort level wherever you end up.

In addition... you are never going to stop the heat or cold, you are just going to slow down the time it takes to get to you. No matter what you do.

That's coming from a fulltimer who has lived to see between 120f to -40f while living the van life. To stay in your comfort zone you have to move up or down in elevation or north and south.


----------

